# Bonding With Rabbits?



## CrescentRose (Feb 20, 2015)

I wanted to get some information about bonding with your rabbit. Because I've read around the Internet that it's hard to bond and sometimes impossible to get your rabbit to like you. So I was wondering whether you can bond well with your rabbit? I don't particularly want to adopt a rabbit if bonding is going to be unlikely. Thank you.


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

I had a rabbit many years ago and they are a joy to keep as pets. I had a dwarf rabbit that was very shy (I dont remember the breed). Every rabbit is different in terms of personality. It is best to let the rabbit interact with you and not to force yourself on the rabbit. When you want to take your rabbit out of his or her cage, leave the door open and let it come out on its own (dont reach in and grab it).


----------



## Breace (Apr 25, 2015)

I wouldn't get a rabbit if your soul purpose is to bond with it. They are not really companion animals, they have a natural deposition to fear humans as they are a prey species and we are a predator. A lot of rabbits will be perfectly fine around people, but this is usually due to considerable handling at a young age.Most rabbits who "bond" with their owners are usually in search of food, and learn that their owner gives them treats when they are social.

Other than a cat or a dog, rats are a good choice if you are willing to put the time in to handle them a lot. They are much more social than rabbits and are great pets. They respond well to handling, and will happily sit on your shoulder and relax (again, with substantial prior handling and conditioning) They do, however, require mental stimulation and lot's of climbing space. However vertical space is much easier to acquire than the large floor space you would need for the rabbit (they need more than just a hutch and a small run).


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 3, 2014)

The techniques used in the following video worked well for me when I was bonding with Pongo...





Video uploaded by trusted pet YouTuber BudgetBunny​However, I must agree with Breace's post (above) in the fact that a bunny isn't an ideal pet if you want a companion (even though they can be very affectionate) since they are a prey animal.

Oh, and maybe @lymorelynn, @tashi, @newfiesmum or @petforum could move this thread to the Rabbit Forum. Thanks!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

99% of rabbits are not cuddly pets. They will bond with you and enjoy your company but most wont want to be held ect. If this is what you want most small animals wont be for you. Some rabbits can be a bit less likely to get on with people before they are spayed/neutered as hormones can make them quite frustrated and that makes them more grumpy.

Might be worth going to a rescue centre if you aren't sure where you can meet the bun and find out about them/their personality beforehand.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

The best thing for a rabbit to bond to is another rabbit. They far prefer the company of their own kind. It makes them much happier


----------

